# lights out...New Hampshire



## Ramblin_Rose (Jan 5, 2008)

I have been squatting up at my emptied out college dormitory. It's winter break. No cars in the lot. I had to leave the candels burning. :idea: There's no use turning on the electricity even though it works. I do not want C.S. (Campus Saftey) randomly catching me there and showing up. It's like they'll profile me with whatever whenever they want. I'm keeping myself low to the ground. It's night time anyway. They'll show up and bang around a lot. It's the prescense I've known. I'm there every year in the breaks. Having people there to drink, hanging out and playing guitar this year; they probably know it's me. I keep the door locked and the candles on. The student they have to drag out of the dorm and send home.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2008)

heh, awesome... is it cold? or is the heat on?


----------



## kewlmommy (Feb 28, 2008)

ur not at UNH r u? the theatre building there was my old fav break-in-to-sleep squat when i used to live in that area


----------

